
Americans less likely to trust Facebook than rivals on personal data: poll - raleighm
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-facebook-poll/americans-less-likely-to-trust-facebook-than-rivals-on-personal-data-reuters-ipsos-poll-idUSKBN1H10K3
======
xbmcuser
To me it is amazing that people trust Google and Amazon more than Apple. I am
anti Apple devices so I trust Google more than Apple but I do acknowledge that
might be my bias. But I am shocked that it is something others do as well. As
far as Facebook goes I stopped using it not because of privacy concerns alone
but rather because of Facebook philosophy of corraling the web inside
facebook.

